# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  En caso se apruebe la moratoria a los OGM's... ¿cuántos años deberían ser?

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Creo este nuevo tema, pues se trata de otro asunto a debatir sobre el ingreso de transgénicos al Perú.  
Voy a partir con un reciente intercambio de correos entre Luis De Stefano Beltrán, Ph.D, yo y otras personas que estaban en la lista del correo enviado. Lamentablemente el artículo inicial está in inglés. (Las frases resaltadas fueron destacadas por el Luis De Stefano Beltrán, Ph.D):  *Developing world's food crisis seen as ripple effect of over-regulation* 
By Benjamin Mann 
The dramatic rise in global food prices was high on the agenda of the 2011 World Economic Forum on Africa, held from May 46 in Cape Town, South Africa. According to a leading Catholic economist, excessive government regulations are to blame for the rise in prices. A complex combination of factors  including natural disasters and higher oil prices, as well as a rising standard of living in countries like China, India and Brazil  have made food less affordable in recent months. The United Nations' Food and Agricultural Organization has warned that the food price shock could have devastating effects upon the world's poorest people. 
At meetings in Cape Town, South Africa this week, African leaders discussed a road map to help the continent cope with rising prices through market-based approaches that would encourage local agriculture. Some factors behind higher food prices, such as natural disasters, cannot be controlled. But Dr. Samuel Gregg, an economist at Michigan-based Acton Institute for the Study of Religion and Liberty, said other factors  especially agricultural subsidies and the manipulation of oil supplies  were preventing poorer countries from bringing their productive capacities to bear in the global market. 
The result, he told EWTN News on May 6, is an under-supply of food, and higher prices. 
All the subsidies that go into agriculture  through things like import taxes and tariffs, as well as direct subsidies  have the paradoxical effect of reducing the incentive for investment in agriculture in developing countries, Gregg observed. 
Without the ability to sell their products at competitive prices on the global market, these countries end up producing less food, and attracting fewer investors. 
They end up saying, 'We can't compete because of subsidies in the European Union and the United States.' Consequently, the supply of food starts to be reduced, because there isn't the incentive for agricultural investment. 
This effort to protect American and European farmers has the unintended consequence of reducing the supply of agricultural products from other people. 
He said farm subsidies, going mainly to large corporations rather than individual growers, were a very good example of how a government program can have a completely unintended negative effect on a critical area of the world economy. 
If the barriers to competition were lifted, Gregg said, developing countries could attract more investment and increase their own productive capacities, to cope with global demand and bring food prices down. But agricultural subsidies have the backing of powerful interest groups, and are often perceived as vital to the national interest. Gregg also holds oil-exporting nations of OPEC responsible for high fuel prices that translate into more expensive food. 
The energy sector of the economy is not a free market  it's a cartel, he stated. That's something to keep in mind with all discussion about energy prices. This is why we worry about what OPEC is going to set as the price for gas, or for the production of barrels of oil. 
It's not the market that is controlling the price, for the most part. Generally speaking, it's a cartel  which means that OPEC and other oil-producing countries introduce a whole range of price-distortions into the energy sector, resulting in higher prices. 
Oil prices, he said, don't reflect the true state of supply and demand. Rather, Gregg said, they tend to reflect the will of countries exporting oil, and the inefficiency of frequently nationalized oil production. Elsewhere, government regulations surrounding the refinement of oil into gas also play a role in raising prices, when refining capacity fails to keep pace with crude oil supply. 
There's plenty of oil, Gregg stated. The problem is, there's a disparity between supply and demand. Meanwhile, this imbalance in the oil market has a ripple effect. Just as energy prices go up, he explained, so do food costs. 
Another obstacle to meeting rising demand for food may come from *ideological opposition to genetically-modified crops*. 
There are all sorts of restrictions in place around the world, upon the development of genetically modified food, Gregg noted. Genetic modification is highly controversial, and skeptics worry such crops could harm local ecosystems or human health. But Gregg said that these concerns had to be weighed against the world's urgent food needs, given that genetic modification could enable crops to be grown in conditions where they might not otherwise be able to be produced. 
Many of these crops are also designed to resist natural occurrences  such as droughts, floods, and disease  that destabilize food prices.  *There's no question that if more countries were enabled by law to engage in genetically modified agriculture, the supply of food would go up, and prices would come down,* he observed. 
Gregg's advocacy of what he called a true free market in agriculture, geared toward attracting investment in the developing world, reflects priorities that Pope Benedict XVI outlined in his 2008 encyclical Caritas in Veritate. 
In that encyclical, the Pope said that the problem of food insecurity had to be addressed by eliminating the structural causes that give rise to it, and promoting the agricultural development of poorer countries. 
This can be done, the Pope wrote, by investing in rural infrastructures, irrigation systems, transport, organization of markets, and *in the development and dissemination of agricultural technology.* 
Pope Benedict stated said the developing world's most urgent need in this area was a network of economic institutions capable of guaranteeing regular access to sufficient food. 
Gregg believes a general draw-down of government involvement in agriculture, as well as energy, would allow these kinds of economic institutions to develop locally and compete globally. 
The result would be a boost in developing countries' food production capacity, and more affordable food for the world. 
Obviously you need some kind of regulatory framework, Gregg said.*But if it were a less onerous regulatory framework, and different groups weren't trying to influence the process for political and ideological reasons, I think you'd find that the price of food  and the price of energy  would fall.* 
Read more: http://ewtnnews.com/catholic-news/Wo...#ixzz1LtZ02rPm 
Luis De Stefano Beltrán, Ph.D.
Universidad Peruana Cayetano Heredia
Av Honorio Delgado 430
Lima 31, Perú
E-mail: luis.destefano@upch.pe
Skype: ludes1982 
Marriage is a wonderful institution, but who wants to live in an institution? 
- Groucho MarxTemas similares: Artículo: Pleno del Congreso aprobó moratoria de 10 años a ingreso y producción de transgénicos Artículo: Ejecutivo observó ley que declara moratoria de diez años para ingreso de transgénicos Artículo: Pleno del Congreso aprobó moratoria de diez años para el ingreso de transgénicos Ideas y propuestas para trabajar durante la moratoria a los OGM's en el Perú Ministro de Agricultura espera que Congreso apruebe esta semana Ley de Aguas

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ahora comparto con ustedes mi respuesta:  Estimado Luis:  Los que nos oponemos al ingreso de OGM´s hoy en día, nos oponemos porque primero hace falta lo que dice el papa para Poder hacerlo:  This can be done, the Pope wrote, by investing in rural infrastructures, irrigation systems, transport, organization of markets, and *in the development and dissemination of agricultural technology.*  Y yo le agregaría capacitación técnica e investigación nacional para el caso peruano en particular.  Como vengo diciendo, creo que hace tiempo damos vueltas en círculo (porque es un tema complejo y delicado), cuando creo que ambas partes deberían de ceder un poco para llegar a algún acuerdo de una vez. A la fuerza, ninguno de los dos bandos ganaría.  Saludos

----------


## Luis De Stefano Beltrán, PhD

Estimado Bruno: 
Entiendo tu posicion, pero permitime refutarla. Leo entre lineas que estarias a favor de una moratoria. KF pide 3 años, OH apoya, bueno ya no se lo que apoya, pero supongo que algun intermedio entre una moratoria de 15 años o la prohibicion total (algunos diran liberacion) de OGMs para el Peru. 
Imaginemos que se apruebe la de 3 años, pues mas los 3 años que demoraria la siembra efectiva de un OGM comercial (despues de los estudios de impacto ambiental), en realidad estariamos hablando de 6 años de moratoria. Si de todas maneras NADIE va a sembrar antes de 3 años, porque necesitamos 3 años más? 
En el caso que se apruebe la de 15 años para "investigar", es decir para ver si sería bueno o no para el Perú, quien financiaría la investigacion? el FINCYT?, el FIDECOM? Crees que el gobierno aprobaría esa inversión sabiendo que el el año 14, otra vez, los que se oponen reclamarían otros 15 más para seguir investigando y asi sucesivamente? 
Crees que los empresarios se interesarian en hacer un proyecto con el FIDECOM? sabiendo que las nuevas plantas no podria salir del laboratorio a pruebas de campo? o que los opositores seguirian oponiendose? Finalmente, en el caso de una prohibicion (Peru pais libre de transgenicos) no habria razon para investigar. 
Lo mas razonable en mi opinion es apoyar el presente reglamento pues no significa que mañana o pasado se van a sembrar OGMs si no unicamente despues de los estudios de impacto ambiental que tomaran 3 años como minimo. 
Sabiendo que los OGMs son legales, los investigadores peruanos nos sentiriamos libres para desarrollar las variedades que creamos son necesarias para el país, teniendo en cuenta nuestros productos de exportacion, seguridad alimentaria, zonificacion de la siembra en el pais, etc.  
Trabajariamos, por ejemplo, en desarrollar nuestro propio maiz con fitasa, control de la maduracion de la chirimoya, disminucion de la acrilamida en las papas fritas de nuestras papas (por siaca todas las papas fritas contienen el carcinogeno acrilamida), resistencia a heladas, a la rancha, desarrrollo de flores con colores exoticos y de "shelf-life" larga (con control del etileno y sin usar sales de plata), mangos con floracion mas temprana o mas tardia para ampliar nuestra ventana de oferta exportadora, papas con almidon modificado para la industria (el almidon de papa tiene una proporcion fija de amilopectina y amilosa, pero la industria necesita con otras proporciones que se logran actualmente con tecnologia quimicas "sucias"), papas para procesamiento con mejores caracteristicas de calidad, etc., espárragos convertidos en alimentos funcionales. En otros campos, se podrian desarrollar gallinas OGMs para la produccion de proteinas terapeuticas de alto valor economico en la clara del huevo (una interesante alianza estrategica entre la industria avicola y farmaceutica), paiches que alcancen el tamaño comercial en la mitad de tiempo, langostinos resistentes a la mancha blanca (China esta trabajando en esto), etc, etc. 
El Vaticano ha dado su apoyo a los OGMs, tambien el consejo de sacerdotes musulmanes (no recuerdo el nombre). Finalmente, como dice el articulo que postee: 
“There's no question that if more countries were enabled by law to engage in genetically modified agriculture, the supply of food would go up, and prices would come down
El Peru no va a resolver el hambre del mundo, pero si podemos aumentar la producción de alimentos (y otros productos como flores y especies maderables) para el consumo interno y para la exportacion. Y hacer todo esto en menos area cultivable que la que usamos actualmente. 
Saludos 
Luis

----------


## benjamin jara

Uffff escribi una respuesta a la primera publicacion en ingles..pero cuando hice clik en Post Quick Replay, lo perdi todo..rrrrrrrrrrrrr.
Dr. D.Stefano, usted tiene toda la razon.. y su planteamientos son clarisimos y conoce muy bien a los politicos y burocratas peruanos.
El Peru es un pais dependiente en materia de alimentos basicos.. maiz, trigo, soya, cebada, etc. sin embargo algunos dicen que seremos los primeros productores de alimentos organicos, debido a nuestra diversidad; esto suena a una especie de narcisismo sin fundamento, muchos no perciben mas alla de lo superficial. Los alimentos organicos no resolveran el hambre del mundo y menos del Peru, solo el que puede comprar estos productos a los precios altos y que seran mas altos podran hacerlo.
Tal como dice Ud. la unica forma de bajar los precios de los alimentos y revolucionar el mundo es con la ciencia y tecnologia que hoy tenemos entre nuestras manos. Esto de los transgenicos no es de ahora..solo en el Peru como estamos acostumbrados a desfilar en los ultimo lugares, recien hoyyyy dia estamos unos defendiendo y otros agitando a las masas contra la introduccion de estos productos.
Considero que con dos anos de pruebas a nivel de campo, puesto que muchos transgenicos ya son cultivamos en Europa y USA y otros paises , seran suficientes solo para probar si sus caracteristicas se manifiestan bajo las condiciones agroecologicas del Peru.
Me imagino ver en los mercados lo siguiente: Papa organica,  5.00 soles Kg; papa tradicional, 2.50 soles kg. papa transgenica. 1.00 kg.
dentro de unos anos..ojala que no sean muchos...Gracias.

----------


## benjamin jara

Bruno, estas de acuerdo en que sean quince anos??? seamos claros y contundentes. Eres un buen critico de los politicos y de la lentitud de la burocracia porque evidentemente conoces la idiosincracia peruana. Entonces estoy seguro de que para que llegue un trasgenico al campo de un agricultor promedio tardara otros 15 anos mas.. o en definitiva no llegara nunca, y luego volveremos al tema y seguiremos en ese circulo vicioso.
El Peru es un pais con enormes posibilidades de autoabatecerse de alimentos, tiene tres regiones bien marcadas y con potencialidades de generacion de energia barata, sigamos al ritmo del avance de la ciencia y tecnologia que son las unicas herramientas que generan riqueza durable y sostenible.. Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Uffff escribi una respuesta a la primera publicacion en ingles..pero cuando hice clik en Post Quick Replay, lo perdi todo..rrrrrrrrrrrrr.

 Hola Benjamín: Aprovecho tu comentario para argumentar -en parte- mi posición... Y por si acaso, acabo de votar por una moratoria de 5 años que debería utilizarse para: 
-Invertir en investigaciones propias y según nuestra realidad.
-Invertir en infraestructura apropiada. 
-Invertir en capacitación.
-Invertir en el desarrollo de mercados.
-Invertir en difusión de los beneficios y perjuicios de los OGM's.
-Invertir en fortalecer las instituciones encargadas de fiscalizar. 
Con respecto a la cita de arriba, y a lo que comentaste sobre el debate donde aparece mi padre, te puedo decir a manera de analogía que él es un fanático de la tecnología.... pero pocas veces sabe cómo usarla. Y en tu caso pasó algo similar; ya que al no conocer esta nueva tecnología de comunicación virtual, terminaste perdiendo el comentario que con tanto esfuerzo habías redactado. Pero no vayas a pensar que la analogía se extiende a todo el caso de transgénicos, pues los posibles efectos sobre el país y sus pobladores podrían ser mucho más complicados que los que sufriste tú con esta nueva tecnológía, o los que sufre mi padre cuando no puede operar un DVD. 
Te confieso que yo ya voy tirando un poco la toalla, porque no se llega a ningún concenso. Lo que sí te puedo decir de mi parte es que no creo que las "semillas mágicas" existan -si entiendes a lo que me refiero-, y que hay intereses de por medio en el DS-003 que pueden terminar beneficiando a algunos pocos peruanos, y no a la mayoría. 
Ojalá me equivoque; y que se haga lo mejor para el Perú... El problema es que pocas veces se hace, y a las personas comunes no nos queda más que desconfiar de nuestras autoridades. 
Saludos; y gracias por los comentarios que publicas en este foro.

----------


## benjamin jara

jajajaja esta buena la comparacion Bruno, me gusta el comentario pero no pensemos de ese modo, porque los transgenicos yaaaa hace mucho tiempo que se estan utilizando y en referencia a la agricultura y se siembran y se cosechan millones de has. con semillas manipuladas geneticamente.
No se trata tampoco de magia,no, sino que hoy en dia gracias al mejor conocimiento de los genes, y de los mapas geneticos que podemos descifrar y entender,tenemos la posibilidad de transferir caracteres que sean utiles de una especie a otra.
Cuando decimos y es normal esta reaccion: Ahhh como vamos a transferir un gen de un animal a un vegetal o viceversa!!!! Pues se sabe que no existe mucha diferencia entre la composicion genetica de animales, vegetales y el hombre; es minina la diferencia, por algo la vida tubo un origen comun.
Tal vez parezca magico, pero por ejemplo en Argentina, con los productos transgenicos de maiz y soya, este pais ha logrado duplicar la produccion de estos alimentos.
Brasil con el EMBRAPA, tiene mucha gente preparada en estos temas y en unos anos mas adelante sera el primer productor de trigo en el mundo...porque tienen un trigo transgenico que soporta climas tropicales.
Acaso nuestro deseo como peruanos no seria ser autosuficientes en alimentos??? no nos gustaria que el precio del pan baje y este al alcance de todas las mesas??? Acaso no nos gustaria autoabastecernos de trigo, para que ese dinero que se paga por comprarlo se utilice mas en Educacion o en Salud???
Podemos, Bruno, podemos....tenemos tierras no aptas para la agricultura tradicional, dependiente de las lluvias,del clima y otros factores, pero un dia podremos disponer de semillas transgenicas que originen plantas que soporten estas caracteristicas que impiden que hoy en dia podamos cultivar mas areas.
Tu como crees que el ichu o paja de las alturas soporta esas temperaturas bajas y esas heladas??? debe tener un gen que hace que esta planta soporte ese clima... por lo tanto ya vislumbramos una luz que nos puede abrir esa posibilidad.
No podemos seguir con algunos comentarios algo informales...como cuando leo la respuesta de un Sr..Consultor Agrario. a mi comentario en el que dije...Posiblemente Buda ya comia transgenicos hace 2,500 anos atras.. y este senor dice...Ahhhh claro seguro que Buda le metia genes a sus alimentos.....no pues no puede ser..me imagino debe ser un profesional para ser consultor..asi no llegamos a una conversacion seria...y asi cosas por el estilo.
Gracias Bruno por tu enorme interes en el tema, mas adelante recogeras los frutos de tu preocupacion que merece el reconocimiento en especial de la comunidad agraria peruana...

----------

brunasco

----------

